# For the cuttting board guys - chevron cutting board



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Not into making fancy, or not fancy, cutting boards. Looks nice tho.
https://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Chevron-Cutting-Board/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you like that one Theo then you'll love going back over this thread by Two Skies. https://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/111090-cut-off-cutting-boards.html


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

It's beautifully executed, but I have a personal negative reaction to the chevron motif. I don't know why but I've always had this reaction, especially to that type of design on Navajo blankets.



Nope, nope, nope...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What a great imagination and skill.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

That lady has a very serious tools. Nice job.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That round Chevron cutting board is well done. My one comment that I see right away is a lot of waste. The boards are ripped, glued together straight ,then cut on an angle, creating a lot of waste going from straight and square to the angle. then glued together and cut round, again more waste. Not in a negative sense, just that you have to figure a lot of extra material to make a board that design. It came out quite nice in the end.
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> It's beautifully executed, but I have a personal negative reaction to the chevron motif. I don't know why but I've always had this reaction, especially to that type of design on Navajo blankets.
> 
> Nope, nope, nope...


That kind of design can induce seizures, and even mildly closed head injury patients often get nauseaus when they see something like this. Went to a meeting for brain injured folks and had to get rid of my patterned necktie because it was really messing with patients' minds.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Phew! Not just me then... 

* For me it's more of an anxiety inducing thing.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

I agree with Herb. A lot of waste. I make oval cheese boards and try to minimize waste by gluing varying length boards together so that I can just inscribe an oval inside. Still more waste than a rectangular board. She did do a nice job on the board though although, like others, I'm not a fan of the pattern.


----------

